# Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir schon fleißig verschiedene Threads dazu durchgelesen. Dort lese ich aber immer wieder Dinge wie "das Nagellager nur fetten nicht Ölen", "Kugellager und Getriebe mit einer Fett/Öl Mischung fetten" usw. usw. - kann mit solchen Begriffen irgendwie nicht viel Anfangen...

Nunja heute ist meine neue Red Arc 10400 angekommen und da habe ich gleich mal erste Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht. Das Teil kratzt toal bzw. hört sich an als würde es scheuern. Obwohl die Rolle doch neu ist?! Ist das normal? Soll ich sie zurück schicken oder nachfetten? Wenn ihr wollt nehme ich das ganze mal für euch auf. Versuche das gleich mal mit meinem Cybershot Handy. (wird nachgetragen)

Jetzt wäre es einfach super wenn ihr mir als Newbie mal erklärt, wie ich die Rolle am besten einfette. Was ich dazu lösen muss (hab Bilder gesehen wo sie komplett auseinander gebaut war ;+ da hab ich etwas Angst vor) und wo ich was und wieviel einfüllen muss. Am besten wär vielleicht eine kleine Skitze oder so... Oder eine Seite wo dies genauer erklärt wird oder wenigstens wo draufsteht welches Teil an der Rolle ein Kugellager bzw. Nagellager ist. Weiß leider überhaupt nicht wie sowas aussieht .

Danke schonmal!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

tr1ck3d


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Je nachdem. Habe hier im Board schon häufiger gelesen, daß neue Rollen eher schlecht gefettet ausgeliefert wurden. Ist aber nicht nur ein Problem von Spro, sondern aller bekannten Hersteller. Von den ganz teuren Dingern mal abgesehen. Kann man also nachschmieren und fertig...
Wenn der Lauf der Rolle aber schon ruckelig wird und sich nach Knirschen anhört, dann sollte man sie besser umtauschen.


----------



## Kübel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

hey Boardi,

Also ich würde an deiner stelle die rolle sofort wieder zurückgeben. eine neue rolle darf keine geräusche kratzender art von sich geben.|kopfkrat um deine garantieansprüche nicht zu verlieren solltest du diese auch nicht öffnen. lass dir ne neue geben und habe ohne zu ölen und fetten jahrelang freude dran.:vik:
gruß kübel


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Hm... also bis 15uhr darf ich mich noch auf der Arbeit langweilen, dann schließe ich mal mein Cybershot an den PC und zeige euch die Aufnahmen von dem Geräusch! 
Falls es wirklich immer so ist bei der Red Arc, dass dieses Geräusch auftritt bräuchte ich eine gute Anleitung wie ich sie fetten soll. Oder jemand nettes der mir das am Telefon o.s. erklärt ^^.


----------



## SleazeRoxx (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

hallo tr1ck3d
n kumpel von mir und ich fischen selber mit der rec arc, laut deiner beschreibung, hört sich das für mich nicht normal an! ich würde das ding umtauschen lassen!!! 
unsere haben weder gekratzt noch irgendwelche geräusche gemacht. im gegenteil sind einwandfrei gelaufen und laufen immer noch ohne probleme. 

gruß


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Stimmt, das mit der Garantie ist wichtig! Wenn Du die Rolle jetzt öffnest und neu fettest, und danach klingt sie immer noch schrottig, hast Du Pech gehabt, weil Garantie verfallen.
Also doch besser direkt umtauschen, das Ding ist zu teuer für Experimente...


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ich hab' übrigens die Spro Nova, und die schnurrt von Anfang an wie ein Kätzchen. Vom Feinsten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Erstmal zu Fettung+Schmierung steht alles hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92600
Wie auch alle anderen Infos, über den ersten Eintrag nach oben usw. zu ereichen. :m

Dann zu dem Exemplar:


tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Nunja heute ist meine neue Red Arc 10400 angekommen



Woher kam sie denn? Die Quelle bestimmt anscheinend auch die Sortierung, was heißen soll die Laufqualität, da gibt es leider  erhebliche Unterschiede, ARC ist nicht gleich ARC. Man sollte nicht vergessen, wieso manche Rollen so günstig möglichst weit weg "verschoben" werden, schrieb ich schon öfters. :g
Wenn sie aber günstig war, dann ist das so  

Was man machen kann:
a)
Wenn es sich zu schlecht anfühlt, dann wie schon gesagt umtauschen, das sollte vor einer Eigenleistung dran gemacht werden, damit man keine Schwierigkeiten bekommt.
b)
In der Regel lassen sich aber alle mit dem richtigen Fett am richtigen Ort gut hinbekommen, ich habe dazu schon einiges in dem Thread und seinen Nachbarn geschrieben.


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

hm... Also hier das besagt Video. Wobei die Rolle jetzt direkt ans handy gehalten wurde. In Realität ist das Geräusch nicht ganz so laut. Was sagt ihr dazu?

*link*

Bei mir spielt das ganze der Quick Time Player ab.

MfG

Edit hier noch eins das is besser *klick*


----------



## henrik (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> hm... Also hier das besagt Video. Wobei die Rolle jetzt direkt ans handy gehalten wurde. In Realität ist das Geräusch nicht ganz so laut. Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> *link*
> 
> ...


 


hört sich toll an ... 
ne keine ahnung aber schon die idee fand ich klasse .... #6


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ja ne ich hab das ja gemacht, damit ihr mir sagen könnt ob das normal ist, ob ich die rolle zurück geben soll oder einfach selber nachfetten soll. 

MfG


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Umtauschen.


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ich hab' übrigens die Spro Nova, und die schnurrt von Anfang an wie ein Kätzchen. Vom Feinsten!



Das wird sich auch noch ändern 
Meine ratscht nach 9 Monaten Dauereinsatz wie ein Mühlstein.
Schnurlaufrällchen das Kugellager wohl, wird bald eingeschickt.


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das wird sich auch noch ändern
> Meine ratscht nach 9 Monaten Dauereinsatz wie ein Mühlstein.
> Schnurlaufrällchen das Kugellager wohl, wird bald eingeschickt.



Die Bremse ist auch nicht so dolle, läuft ziemlich ruckartig an. Ab jetzt nur noch Daiwa...


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

bei mir wieder Shimano.


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Shimano oder Daiwa ist nicht so der Unterschied - Geschmackssache...
Wie sehr profitieren eigentlich die Cormoran-Rolllen von der Daiwa-Familienzugehörigkeit?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das wird sich auch noch ändern


Norbert, das kannst Du nicht vorhersagen.
Es gab da einige sehr gut laufende, ich habe eine Black 740, die immer noch gut lauft, da war sogar richtig viel Fett für eine neue drin, ich habe das Fett nur besser verteilt und die hat ein paar Hardcore-Einsätze mit GuFi und massig Hänger mit einer 22er Futura ausgehalten, lediglich die Bremse ist ein bischen digital geworden, das Getriebe läuft dafür aber noch 1a. 
Genauso eine 8400, die bis heute mit Werkfett rennt und die ordentlich gut gedrillt hat, mit 10kg und 15kg Schnur unterwegs.
Könnte jetzt fast sagen: Gebt mal ein bischen mehr Stoff+Druck, damit die sich richtig einlaufen! :q

Im Ernst: Die meisten waren Trockenbanane, also viel zu wenig Fett drin. Sind jetzt ca. 20 bearbeite Rollen gewesen, einige haben schon mehrere Fettungsversuche hinter sich. Ohne richtig Fett drin ist das einfach nichts.
Meine beiden letzten Neuerwerbungen, eine 7400 und eine 10200 kratzen auch rauh unter aller Sau , und die waren eigentlich nagelneu - sofern man das glauben kann. Wenn Spro da zu wenig Fett rein tut ... #c

Ich habe bei ThomasKubiak mal telefonisch angefragt, und er meinte dazu: Das Fett der Spros, speziell das der Nova, das sollte er doch bekommen können. 

*IHR KÖNNT JA AUCH ALLE (Tausende! ) MAL NACHFRAGEN :m,
*
vlt. funzt das dann. 
Mit dem Fett sehe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mehr eine 1a Rolle aus dem Stand hinzubekommen.
Meine Version mit dem weißen Titan-Fahrradgetriebefett ist auch sehr standfest, sogar die WS'ler tun sich damit sauber halten ohne zu mahlen anzufangen, was mit dem Kugellagerfett egal in welcher Mischung nicht funzt, auch wenn die Zahnräder vorher mit Waschbenzin gerreinigt wurden und somit kein Fehler aus Altfett vorliegen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Ja ne ich hab das ja gemacht, damit ihr mir sagen könnt ob das normal ist, ob ich die rolle zurück geben soll oder einfach selber nachfetten soll.


Also sehr schlimm hört sich das nicht an, habe gerade mal meine neueste 10200 ans Ohr gehalten, nicht unähnlich, etwas weniger schaben, dafür mehr gleichmäßig rubbeln. Die kleinere Rolle klingt eh weniger laut.

Da ist kein Klonker oder Aussetzer bei, was viel schlimmer wäre und auf Getriebefehler schließen würde. Sowas haben die EXcenter-Verleger auch sehr gerne. Also wenn man nicht gerade mal eben Umtausch auf ein etwas besseres Exemplar nochmal machen kann (beim guten Händler nebenan oder so), dann richtig fetten, s.o, vor allem nach einer Achsenölung ist es erheblich besser. kannste ja sogar so schnell probieren und mit dem Mikro in gleicher Art sofort gegentesten.

Die Idee mit dem Filmchen und noch besser dem "Soundtrack ist gut, #6, da kann man richtig was herauslesen.


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Oh man kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden ob ich sie wirklich umtauschen soll...

Gibt es denn Rollen die in der Preisklasse besser sind? Also irgendwie ärger ich mich jetzt, wollte mich extra gut informieren und alle haben gesagt Red Arc ist toll und sogar Sehr gut in der Angelwoche und Rolle des Jahres. Hätte nicht gedacht dass ich damit was falsch mache. Jetzt kratzt das Teil. Wenn ich meine 6 Jahre alte Rolle angucke, die ich noch nie nachgefettet habe, die kratzt 0 und läuft total sauber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Ab jetzt nur noch Daiwa...


Da kannste aber auch gut ins Klo greifen, sage nur Samurai 7i oder Exceller usw., von den Billig-fires gar nicht zu reden.
Daiwa bekommt noch nicht mal den Excenterlauf richtig hin bei den günstigen Rollen, der humpelt mit einer Unwucht, was sowas von Schaisse ist - und kaum zu beheben. Im Billigsegment ruled Shimano mit den P3-Rollen bis Exage (ich sahg ja auch gerne mal was positives zu denen ), dann die Ryobi Ecusima und darauf die BlueArcs mit Excenter. Und dann mal sehen ...

Daiwa wenn - ab Caldia, was aber auch nur fast auf dem Niveau einer Ryobi Ecusima ist :g, wegen Leichtbau, Kunststoffrotor und Kunststoffschrauben.
An die Laufquali meiner 8300 oder 8400 kommt da bisher keine ganz ran, auch wenn die neu gefettet usw. sind, ist aber mehr als gut genug.
Dabei habe ich mit denen noch nicht mal viel gemacht, ganz im Gegensatz zu den widerspenstigen Wormshaftern. |rolleyes

Wie die Infinity sich dagegen verhält weiß ich ja (noch) nicht, aber darauf lasse ich mich gerne mal ein, vor allem wenn die meinen jetzt nochmal die richtig(st)e Fettung bekommen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Oh man kann mich jetzt nicht entscheiden ob ich sie wirklich umtauschen soll...


Woher haste die denn? 

Davon hängt vieles ab, bei einer ARC 10 EUR sparen zu wollen ... s.o. 
Das mit der Fettung, dafür kann der Händler nix, dass machen die in der MOntage und wenn Spro die so ins Land läßt. |rolleyes
Das ist dier Preis von der Preis ist heiß, ganz klar. Da wird eingespart was das Fett hergibt, und wenn Akkordarbeiter die Rollen montieren kann man sich gut vorstellen was da abgeht. 

Ich habe schon 2 Schwesterrollen (von rainer1962) gesehen, die ganz verschiedene Teile aus den Serien montiert hatten, und er hat die so unverändert direkt so gekauft. 

Zusammengefaßt: Man bekommt einen Rollenrohstoff, den man prüfen und einfahren muß. Deswegen günstig. Eine ARC ist oft ein Blank, eine Roh-Rolle und nicht top-fertig.

Klingt jetzt mies, aber wenn man sieht wie andere weit einige hundert EUR teurere Rollen auch sehr schnell nachgefettet werden müssen oder sonst rasant schnell kaputt gehen, dann kann ich mit der Selbermacher-Fettung gut leben, schließlich baue ich meine Ruten auch selber. :m

Wer das nicht selber kann oder niemanden an der Hand hat oder keinen Händler-Mechaniker dafür hat, der sollte evtl. lieber die Finger davon lassen, das ist eine ganz klar erkennbare Grenze, die einige Boardies ja auch schon realisiert haben.


----------



## Markus H (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Da würd ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazugeben wollen.....

Kann denn mal jemand auf die schnelle sagen wie so eine "Fettung" ablaufen soll( ja ich weiss es gibt hunderte Threads dazu, aber bis man da das richtige gefunden hat ist der Sommer vorbei).

Spule abnehmen, goldfarbene Mutter aufdrehen, und dann? kommt mir alles in Einzelteilen entgegen oder kann man das mit handwerklichem Geschick selbst auseinander und( wichtiger) wieder zusammenbauen und fetten?

Gruss Markus


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

@ Angel Det:

Die Rolle habe ich aus einem Ebay Shop auf Rechnung gekauft. Das heißt ich habe sie noch nicht bezahlt, aber kosten sollte sie 65€. 
Wenn ich die Rolle durch einfaches fetten top machen kann, behalte ich sie natürlich, aber wenn ich da übers Ohr gehauen wurde oder so kann ich die auch ohne Probleme umtauschen. Evtl. gegen eine Spro melissa oder blue arc.

Also was würdest du an meiner Stelle tun? Meinst ich krieg die ohne Probleme wieder hin?

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Rollen, geschweigedenn von deren Technik. 

MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Ahnung von Rollen, geschweigedenn von deren Technik.


Das ist der Knackpunkt, aller klar. :g

Mein Tipp zu der Selbsthilfelage: 
Tausch die um, auf eine 8400  (oder 7400) wenn irgend möglich, die sind in der Beziehung einfach wesentlich pflegeleichter mit dem Excenter, und der Nachteil ist an sich nur, daß die Schnur nicht 100% linealgrade an der Oberfläche liegt, aber 95% sozusagen, was immer noch ein richtig gutes Ergebnis ist.

Deine Zweifel sind schon voll berechtigt, und es da beim selbermachen gleich mit einer WS-Arc mit ihren 7 Getrieberädern zu versuchen, Königsklasse sozusagen, ist nicht der richtige erfolgversprechende Einstieg #d, so verlockend :k und geil die rubinrote auch ausssieht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Markus H schrieb:


> Kann denn mal jemand auf die schnelle sagen wie so eine "Fettung" ablaufen soll



schau mal da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1601426&postcount=43


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Du sagst es .

Och man wollte am Wochenende eigentlich einen Angelausflug machen aber das kann ich jetzt wohl vergessen. Sowas doofes.

Also ist es nicht ratsam die Red Arc auseinander zu nehmen? Hm... Was hälst du denn von der Ryobi Zauber? Oder der Spro melissa?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



tr1ck3d schrieb:


> Och man wollte am Wochenende eigentlich einen Angelausflug machen aber das kann ich jetzt wohl vergessen. Sowas doofes.


Das ist schade, aber Du hast Doch noch andere Rollen?



> Was hälst du denn von der Ryobi Zauber? Oder der Spro melissa?


Zauber = RedArc, kaum ein Unterschied, weil nur die Farbe und Kurbel anders ist.
Die Melissa: Alte Daiwa ala Laguna/Capricorn, ist eine ganz ordentliche Rolle, aber keinesfalls besser als die BlueArc/Excenter, die sind sich schon sehr ähnlich. Ist eine kaufbare Option, und es gibt viele glückliche Nutzer und wenig Klagen.


----------



## Markus H (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

@ Angeldet - Besten Dank:m


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Also ist es nicht ratsam die Red Arc auseinander zu nehmen? Hm... Was hälst du denn von der Ryobi Zauber? Oder der Spro melissa?[/quote]


Also ich finde das geräusch hört sich nicht schlimm an. Ich hab mehrere red arc und hab sie auch schon auseinander genommen, das fetten ist ganz einfach und ich würde es aufjedenfall mal ausbrobieren. Wenn die Kurbel beim auseinander schrauben nach oben zeigt und du nicht die Rolle hin und her schleuderst beim auseinander schrauben, dann kann da auch nichts rausfliegen. Wegen der garantie kann ich nur sagen, man sieht es nur an den Schrauben ob das teil auseinander gebaut worden ist oder nicht. Mit dem passenden Schraubendreher sieht man keine spuren, beim vorsichtigen schrauben. Du wirst sehen ist eigendlich ganz simpel.


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Erstmal vielen Dank das ihr mir so schön helft  echt nett damit rettet ihr vielleicht meinen "Angeltripp".

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen kleinen zusammengefassten "Einkaufszettel" schreiben wo drauf steht was ich als Fett brauche und welches Öl?

Naja meine anderen Rollen sind mit 6 Jahre alter Schnur bespult usw. 

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass die eine Rolle wie die Red Arc verkaufen, man aber dazu ein Rollen-Technik-Spezialist sein muss um sie nutzen zu können... echt ärgerlich.

@AnglerDat
Du meinst man schaft das als Leihe nicht die zu fetten usw.? Gibts da nicht irgendwo ne Anleitung oder so? Kann ich mich vielleicht irgendwo einlesen dafür?

Naja falls nicht, welches Modell speziell würdest du mir denn empfehlen? Die BlueArc ist etwas schwer finde ich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Wenn Du sagst, von der Technik keine Ahnung, dann stellt sich eben die Frage wie der Umgang mit Schraubendreher und -schlüssel ist, usw.? #c

Was wirbel schreibt, stimmt schon, aber was dem einen "sin Uhl is den anderen sin Nachtigall", also allgemeingültig ist das nicht, was einfach ist.

Eine BlueArc gleicher Größe, also 7400 oder 8400 sind nicht schwerer (egal was die Prospekte sagen), die Rollen sind ja bis auf die Getrieberäder+Umzu vollkommen im Aufbau gleich.


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ich benutzt das von Penn heißt Reel Lube. Ist eher Fett und flüssiges oil ist auch drin. Kost um die 3 euro


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Mit einfach meine ich mann muss kein uhrmacher sein. Hauptsache der schraubendreher sitz fest und rutsch nicht ab beim schrauben.


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Du sagst, von der Technik keine Ahnung, dann stellt sich eben die Frage wie der Umgang mit Schraubendreher und -schlüssel ist, usw.? #c
> 
> Was wirbel schreibt, stimmt schon, aber was dem einen "sin Uhl is den anderen sin Nachtigall", also allgemeingültig ist das nicht, was einfach ist.
> 
> Eine BlueArc gleicher Größe, also 7400 oder 8400 sind nicht schwerer (egal was die Prospekte sagen), die Rollen sind ja bis auf die Getrieberäder+Umzu vollkommen im Aufbau gleich.


 
Ja ich denke ich krieg die schrauben da ohne Probleme raus. Was für Werkzeug brauche ich denn, weil du Schraubenschlüssel sagst? Was muss denn alles gemacht werden und wie mache ich das am besten? Soll der Griff, an der die Rolle an die Rute montiert wird, nach unten oder oben zeigen? Welche Schrauben muss ich alle lösen und wo muss ich das Fett auftragen? Was benutze ich am besten zum auftragen? 

Gibts da irgendwie einen Trick, wie z.B. dass ich die Rolle auf eine Rute drehe und diese dann Festmache, sodass die Rolle fest schwebt?

MfG


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Wär echt super wenn ich wenigstens ne grobe Anleitung bekommen könnte wie ich das Fett auftragen sollte, wo und worauf ich achten sollte.

Sonst wär ich echt bisschen aufgeschmissen. Wollte das Morgen erledigen.


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

erst nimmst du die spule ab, daunter ist ne kleine schraube die muss raus. das zahnrad für die spule muss auch raus die kannst du einfach raus ziehen. dann muss du die sechskant mutter abschrauben so bekommst du das vordere teil ab. jetzt würde ich die kurbel abschrauben. hinten am äuserenteil der rolle sind noch 3 schrauben die müssen auch raus -eine am silbernen teil und 2 am deckel. zieh das silberne teil ab und dann kannst du den deckel vorsichtig anheben. tipp: merk dir ganz genau was du wo entnommen hast damit du keine probleme beim zusammen bauen bekommst. jetzt siehst du die meisten teile die gefettet werden müssen -alles was beweglich ist bekommt fett. du kannst die beweglichen teile auch raus nehmen aber ganz vorsichtig. ich glaube nicht das du was kaputt machen wirst. trau dich.


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ok super danke! 3 Fragen habe ich jedoch noch, danach kann fast nichts mehr schief gehen .

Jetzt brauch ich noch irgendwas womit ich das Fett auftragen kann. Was nehme ich da am besten?

Außerdem. Soll ich Fett und Öl mischen? Wenn ja in welchem Verhältnis?

Wollte mir folgendes Öl und Fett kaufen:

Öl: Nähmaschinenöl (säure - und hartzfrei)
Fett: Nigrin Kugellagerfett

Das Öl gibts nachdem was ich gelesen habe, im Supermarkt und das Fett im Autofachhandel, richtig? Oder gibts was zu verbessern?


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

-das fett kannst du direkt aus der tube auf die entsprächende stelle auftragen und mit einem zahnstocher verteilen.
-fett und öl mischen brauchst du nicht
-ich kann dir nur von der marke PENN REEL LUBE (fett) erzählen denn die benutze ich für meine rollen die ist sehr gut und die bekommst du überall im angelfach geschäft in hamburg aufjedenfall. kostenpunkt max. 3 euro. 
ich wünsch dir viel spaß.#6


----------



## atze1 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

nimm das Penn Fett das ist schon gemischt, und weniger ist manchmal mehr

bei billigen Fett kann es sein das du wenn du auch noch zu viel aufträgst bei Kälte Probleme bekommst ,läuft dann schwergängig

eventuell solltest du bevor du fettest lokalisieren wo das Geräusch herkommt im günstigsten Fall ist irgendwo ein kleiner Grat ect. und Schwups sie läuft wieder


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Vielen dank!
 Also ich werd das so machen, dass ich die Rolle auseinander nehme, von allen seiten fotografiere, damit ich später auch weiß wie es aussah . und dann die an ner alten Rute in den Schraubstock drehe, damit ich die nicht unbeabsichtig bewege!

Eine Frage noch, Die Rolle hat ja diese Halterung für die Rute, wie rum muss die Rolle sein? Halterung nach oben oder unten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

tr1ck3d


----------



## wirbel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

ich würde die teile in der reihe aufstellen wie ich sie entnommen hab auf einem stück papier. ein schraubstock muss nicht sein .das gibt nur kratzer oder druckstellen, geht sehr gut ohne schraubstock.
wenn die rolle vor dir liegt und du von oben drauf guckst, dann liegt die spule linkst, die halterung für die rute zeit nach vorne, die kurbel schaut nach oben. so kann nichts passieren.

ich hoffe du hast nicht zwei linke hände. würde mich freuen zu erfahren ob die OP gelungen ist. ich würde gerne jetzt in deiner haut stecken- ist wie ein ü-ei bausatz- macht spaß. also hau rein.:vik:


----------



## tr1ck3d (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Können gerne tauschen hab richtig Schiss . Naja ich versuch mein Bestes!


----------



## slowhand (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

@AngelDet:

"lediglich die Bremse ist ein bischen digital geworden"

Sehr gut, genauso ist es, 0 oder 1. Sehr goil umschrieben...|muahah:


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist das Du die Rolle behalten willst, dann nimm sie auseinander! Zur Not mache Dir wirklich ein paar Foto´s(voher/nachher). Dann dürftest Du keine Probleme bekommen. Ansonsten schau im Arc Thread nach. AngelDet hat weiter oben(seite2?) auch die Seite mit der Bauanleitung verlinkt.


----------



## fuffi (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

hi,
was haltet ihr allgemein von Spro?
gruss Fuffi


----------



## singer (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Spro eine sehr gute Marke die für den Preis was verlangt wird, sehr gute Qualität liefert. Natürlich nicht immer im ganzen Sortiment. Das ist wohl kaum zu schaffen. Auch wenn Spro nichts selbst herstellt sondern nur zukauft(wie alle Marken) oder produzieren lässt. So haben die sich ziemlich gute Partner ausgesucht. z.B Ryobi und Daiwa bei Rollen. Oder Gamakatsu bei Haken, diese helfen auch bei der Rutenentwicklung. Oder Rozemeijer usw.
Alles gute Namen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

wie andere schon vor mir gesagt haben ist die Spro redarc nur eine halbe Rolle- ohne Schmierung läuft die nicht  lange
Wer sowas in amtlich haben will, soll sich die Ryobi kaufen bzw selbst da soll man vorsichtig sein, und nachschmieren.
Die Ryobi soll auf der Achse auch ein VIEL besseres Lager als die Arc haben

Philipp


----------



## pike1984 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Wer sowas in amtlich haben will, soll sich die Ryobi kaufen bzw selbst da soll man vorsichtig sein, und nachschmieren.
> Die Ryobi soll auf der Achse auch ein VIEL besseres Lager als die Arc habenPhilipp



Du sprichst von der Zauber? Oder gilt das auch für die Applause?


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von der Zauber? Oder gilt das auch für die Applause?



kann nur vermuten. Zugesichert wurde mir das für die Zauber!
Philipp


----------



## greenangel (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

hallo
was is denn jetzt aus der op geworden?
mfg greenangel


----------



## wirbel (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

ja genau was ist aus der op ? ich hab mir ein wolf geschrieben und weiß immer noch nicht ob die red arc die op gesund überstanden hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Die Ryobi soll auf der Achse auch ein VIEL besseres Lager als die Arc haben


#d Wer hat denn das gesagt, ein VERKÄUFER? #d
Da sieht man weit und breit nichts von, einzig die Schmierung der Ryobis scheint ab Werk etwas besser ausgelegt, aber nur etwas.
Die Kritik der mangelnden Schmierung ab Werk kann ich auch nur unterstreichen - obwohl, es gibt Ausnahmen, die laufen und laufen ... 

Aber das mit der Schmierung sehe zumindest ich so:
- Rutenbauen ist aufwendiger 
- Rollenpflege ist wie Autopflege und Ölwechsel, einfach notwendig.
- Ich tue eh was anderes leichter laufendes rein.


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

@greenangel und wirbel:
Redet ihr von der OP meiner Arc, die ich glaub ich in einem anderen Thread angekündigt habe?#c-Falls ja: Sie hats gut überstanden und läuft wieder einwandfrei. Falls nein, dürft ihr euch trotzdem für mich freuen:m.


----------



## entspannt (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Kleiner Tipp, das Kugellager titanfett ist zu zeh fuer die rolle. Da kommt es zu einer kleinen belastung. Die sich eher negativ auswirken. Besser ihr Fettet mit Rohloff Fließfett. Und neue Bessere Lager gibt es bei skf.  Also pimp my reel, oder so.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> #d Wer hat denn das gesagt, ein VERKÄUFER? #d


yep, aber ein Guter


> Aber das mit der Schmierung sehe zumindest ich so:
> - Rutenbauen ist aufwendiger
> - Rollenpflege ist wie Autopflege und Ölwechsel, einfach notwendig.
> - Ich tue eh was anderes leichter laufendes rein.



Hab dein Kugellagerfett/Leichtlauföl Rezept umgesetzt und es funzt prima- die alte MItchell 300 läuft und läuft...:vik:


----------



## hardenberg (31. August 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Hallo,
also aus diesem Forum entnehme ich, dass die Redarc mit WS bezüglich der Robustheit eher der Blue arc 8x hinterherhinkt?
wie genau unterscheiden die sich denn? und dieser excenter, damit habt ihr bessere erfahrungen gemacht?
beste grüße
Hardenberg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



hardenberg schrieb:


> also aus diesem Forum entnehme ich, dass die Redarc mit WS bezüglich der Robustheit eher der Blue arc 8x hinterherhinkt?
> wie genau unterscheiden die sich denn? und dieser excenter, damit habt ihr bessere erfahrungen gemacht?


Richtig, der Unterschied ist genau das Getriebe im Gehäuse, wo einmal über eine kompliziert angetriebene WS-Welle der Vor und Rücklauf erzeugt wird, beim Excenter läuft ein hinteres Zahnrad mit und treibt mit seiner Nocke den Vor- und Rücklauf der Spule. Das ist einfacher und primitiver, demzufolge robuster. Und es ist auch keine WS-Welle da, auf der sich die Achse abstützt, der Achsenmitnehmer hat eine eigene Führungsachse und liegt großflächig auf diesem hinteren Zahnrad auf, und kann da jede Last "abdrücken"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

@Bibbelmann
Schau mal auf die Teilenummer 59 und 35 der Applause.  
Da fehlt was, was die Applause im Vergleich zu ihren Spro Schwestern minder ausgestattet erscheinen läßt. 

Habe gerade eine Applause 2000 bekommen und werde die auch schnell zerlegen, dann schaue ich mal was da für eine Lagertype drin ist. Die großen Lager von z.B. Zauber 3000 und RedArc 10300 haben die selben Aufdrucke und unterscheiden sich nicht im Feeling. Überhaupt laufen die alle bei mir vollkommen glatt und kratzfrei, das ist 1a mit den Lagern!

Und das ist super! #6


Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hab dein Kugellagerfett/Leichtlauföl Rezept umgesetzt und es funzt prima- die alte MItchell 300 läuft und läuft...:vik:


----------



## Ghanja (6. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Mal eine kurze Frage: wenn ich meine RedArc schnell kurble und dann die Hand von der Kurbel nehme macht sie gerade noch eine Umdrehung und steht dann. So richtig nachgelaufen ist sie zwar noch nie aber jetzt kommt es mir doch etwas schlimmer vor. Riecht das nach "großer Fettung" oder nach der "kleinen" Variante. Was könnte der Auslöser sein?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ich schätze, die Schmierung läßt nach. Am meisten hemmt dann der Wormshaft, der braucht häufiger einen frischen Fettfilm. 

Einfach ein bischen nachölen geht nicht, da müßte man sich erst ein Ölloch mit Verschlußschraube wie bei einer TP XT-RA bohren 
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht, ich meine wirklich so direkt durch den Deckel auf den Wormshaft drauf? #h

Es geht auch die "kleine Variante" - Getriebegehäuse auf, Großrad+Co rausnehmen, abputzen, neu fetten, zusammenschrauben.
Mache ich aus Zeitgründen auch vermehrt, viele Fette spielen da auch erstklassig mit, stören sich nicht am was da war. 

Immer dran denken: Vorsicht, große brüniert getarnte U-Feder oben für die Rücklaufsperrenschaltung, die flippst gerne weg! :g 
Was hab ich die schon gesucht! :q

Die kleine Variante geht in einer halben bis eine Stunde (je nach aktuellem Training ), für eine Getriebetotalzerlegung, alles waschen und wieder zusammenbauen gehen auch mal locker 2-3 Stunden ins Land wenn man es gründlich macht, je nachdem was man nebenbei macht. 
Einfach abputzen, besonders natürlich die WS Welle, geht viel schneller. Man könnte auch einfach das Getriebegehäuse etwas auspinseln oder mit Entfettungs-Reiniger aussprühen, machen einige ja. 
Neues Fett drauf und gut isses, wenn eben nur das Getriebe hakelig wurde.

Flanschlager mit Rücklaufsperre und das Schnurlaufröllchen sind irgendwann auch mal dran, danken die einem auch, aber unnötig mache ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Breamhunter (7. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Kann es evtl. auch sein, daß das Fett durch die Kälte zäher wird?
Hatte ich auch schon mal. Den dünnflüssigen Ölanteil ein bißchen erhöht, und schon lief es wieder rund#6


----------



## Ghanja (27. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Hab mich heute endlich mal hingesetzt weil sie jetzt schon recht schwer lief. Und nach zwei Stunden war die Aktion beendet.  Sie läuft jetzt wieder wie am Anfang ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Sie läuft jetzt wieder wie am Anfang ...


Klasse Sache! #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Reicht es eigentlich nicht aus, wenn ich durch das Löchelchen da irgendwelche Schmotze einsprühe (Bsp. MoS2-Spray, Kriech- und Schmieröl)?

Wenn ich das Ding zerlege, erlischt doch meine Garantie oder wie macht ihr das mit euren Rollen?


----------



## Udo561 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Hi,
irgend etwas würde ich nicht reinsprühen , wenn dann nur Ballistol.
Ich habe meine Technium übrigens noch nie ölen oder fetten müssen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> irgend etwas würde ich nicht reinsprühen , wenn dann nur Ballistol.


Bringt das denn überhaupt was? In welcher Menge? Machen andere RedArcer das denn auch?


----------



## TRANSformator (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Kein Ballistol in die Rolle !!! Damit verdrängst du nur das noch vorhandene Fett. Außerdem ist Ballistol meines Wissens nach alkalisch und fördert durch den Kupferanteil bei Messing die Grünspanbildung.
Ballistol ist ein tolles Zeug und ich nutze es für alle möglichen Dinge im Alltag, unter anderem zum Pflegen meiner Ruten etc. Mit Ballistol läuft die Rolle erstmal schön leicht, die Schmierwirkung ist im Sinne des Verschleißes jedoch nicht unbedingt positiv. In die Rolle gehört sowas nicht.

Wenn wirklich Öl in eine Rolle soll, dann höchstens ein Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl oder auch Feinmechaniköl. Das ist etwas dicker als Ballistol und hat bessere Schmiereigeneschaften. So etwas benutzt Shimano auch bei der Wartungsöffnung, wenn das Fett zäher wird. Allerdings scheiden sich auch hier die Geister....dazu gibt es genug Diskussionen.

Am einfachsten und wohl auch das Sinnvollste ist Rollenfett, ich persönlich habe in modernen Rollen guter Erfahrungen mit dem Penn Rollenfett, dem Balzer Rollenfett und Quantum Hot Sauce (teuer aber gut) gemacht. Bei älteren rustikaleren Rollen benutze ich auch gern das Fett von Jenzi, ist etwas dicker und macht in diesen Rollen eine bessere Figur.

Zum Reinigen und Warten an sich gibt es genug Threads, daher geh ich darauf hier mal nicht mehr ein.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Kein Ballistol in die Rolle !!! Damit verdrängst du nur das noch vorhandene Fett. Außerdem ist Ballistol meines Wissens nach alkalisch und fördert durch den Kupferanteil bei Messing die Grünspanbildung.
> Ballistol ist ein tolles Zeug und ich nutze es für alle möglichen Dinge im Alltag, unter anderem zum Pflegen meiner Ruten etc. Mit Ballistol läuft die Rolle erstmal schön leicht, die Schmierwirkung ist im Sinne des Verschleißes jedoch nicht unbedingt positiv. In die Rolle gehört sowas nicht.
> 
> Wenn wirklich Öl in eine Rolle soll, dann höchstens ein Tropfen Nähmaschinenöl oder auch Feinmechaniköl. Das ist etwas dicker als Ballistol und hat bessere Schmiereigeneschaften. So etwas benutzt Shimano auch bei der Wartungsöffnung, wenn das Fett zäher wird. Allerdings scheiden sich auch hier die Geister....dazu gibt es genug Diskussionen.
> ...


Wie oft baust du die Rolle auseinander und schmierst nach? Was machst du in der Garantiezeit?

Die Threads mit der Auseinanderbauanleitung habe ich schon gefunden, aber auch noch 5629 weitere.


----------



## TRANSformator (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wie oft baust du die Rolle auseinander und schmierst nach?


Ganz verschieden, grundsätzlich immer dann wenns Probleme gibt. Aber das ist durchaus verschieden. Ich bin mittlerweile dazu über gegangen, fast jede neue Rolle zumindest kurz zu öffnen und die Fettung zu überprüfen. Stelle ich dann einen Mangel fest, fette ich nach. Brauch ich einfach fürs Gewissen,dafür habe ich schon zu viele mangelhaft gefettete Rollen der verschiedensten Hersteller gesehen.
Meine Arcs habe ich im Neuzustand immer nachgefettet. Meine Arcs laufen seitdem völlig problemlos, musste da nun seit mehreren Jahren nicht ran.




LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Was machst du in der Garantiezeit?


Dazu hatte ich auch schon was geschrieben.....dazu halten sich hier im Board zwar viele Gerüchte und ne Menge Altweiber-Geschwätz. Einfach mal nach meinem Nickname und Stichwort Garantie oder Gewährleistung suchen...findet sich ne Menge. Nicht erschrecken, der Ton in den Diskussionen lässt teilweise sehr zu wünschen übrig, vor lauter Troll Postings in den Threads ist das Erkennen des Wesentlichen teilweise auch etwas schwierig. Eben alles wie immer hier im Forum.



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Die Threads mit der Auseinanderbauanleitung habe ich schon gefunden, aber auch noch 5629 weitere.


Joa, besser suchen. Ich verweise in letzter Zeit immer häufiger auf die Suchfunktion und alte Beiträge anstatt selbst noch zu schreiben. So umgehe ich das ständige Zerpflücken meiner Beiträge durch andere User und das Rechtfertigen für die eigenen Beiträge....ist mir einfach zu anstrengend geworden.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Joa, besser suchen. Ich verweise in letzter Zeit immer häufiger auf die Suchfunktion und alte Beiträge anstatt selbst noch zu schreiben. So umgehe ich das ständige Zerpflücken meiner Beiträge durch andere User und das Rechtfertigen für die eigenen Beiträge....ist mir einfach zu anstrengend geworden.


|good:

Wenn mal ne große Wartungsanleitung, dann schreibe ich das lieber als Buch oder so, da blökt dann keiner dazwischen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Oder wir machen einen Wartungsthread und nageln den oben 
geschlossen fest, als Knowledgebase so zusagen. 

Kann/muss ja nicht nur fürs rote Röllchen sein


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen ob es sinnvoll ist, über das Löchelchen da Schmiermittel (oder was auch immer) in die Rolle zu geben, damit man das Teil nicht auseinanderbauen muss, wodurch ja die Garantie verfällt.

That´s all.

Eine Antwort ala
a) Kauf dir das Mittel XYZ von Firma ABC und sprüh das da oben rein.
b) Bringt nichts irgendwas da oben reinzufüllen, musst die Rolle schon auseinanderbauen.
c) Red Arcs sind sche*sse, Shimano ist besser.
hätte mir genügt!

Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten und verweise auf dei Suchfunktion, dann werde ich mal über die Suche die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen probieren zu finden. 

Das Feinmechaniköl werde ich mir mal holen.

Was haltet ihr von MoS2? Hab da noch ne Spritze von oder ist das auch wieder zu ungünstig, ähnlich Ballistol?


----------



## flasha (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Oder wir machen einen Wartungsthread und nageln den oben
> geschlossen fest, als Knowledgebase so zusagen.
> 
> Kann/muss ja nicht nur fürs rote Röllchen sein



Wäre auch Klasse wenn sich ein User bereit erklären würde es mal via Kamera aufzunehmen! Würde bestimmt vielen helfen denn Bilder bzw. Videos sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Mal das Grundproblem angerissen und versucht verständlich zu machen:

Die "Schlümpfe" |rolleyes in der Rollenmontage in anywhere-Asia machen sich anscheinend einen Spaß daraus das Schmiermittel in den Rollen zu vergessen, oder zu minimieren (nicht nur Spo/redArc), vlt. werden sie nach Nichtfettverbrauch bezahlt oder naschen daran zwischendurch - wer weiß. #c Ich habs lieber nicht ausprobiert! :q

Wenn sie 
a) gar nichts reintäten, blankes Metall ausliefern täten,
b) das Schmiermittel in einer Tube im Kasten mitliefern täten,
c) oder man das darin mehr oder weniger vorhandene Schmiermittel einfach mal eben inner Großtube nachkaufen könnte -
dann wäre alles ganz einfach - ordentlich eine Fettwurst oder Ölspritzer und in einer Minute wäre alles vergessen und die Freude groß.

Aber, es ist eben nicht so, sie "sauen" die Rolle zwar mit etwas ein, was man aber hier nicht nachbekommt (oder nur selten oder unter Schwierigkeiten und wenn überhaupt wer steigt da wirklich durch wenn keiner eine Ahnung hat welches Fett drin ist).

Jetzt kommt das Problem mit was genügend nachfetten und verträgt sich das neue was man reintun will, mit der alten ungenügenden "Sauerei" darin.
Da sich viele Fettschmiermischungen nicht vertragen und ihre Schmiereigenschaften gegenseitig auslöschen , ist das Problem eben knallhart real. 
Man kann ins Auto ja auch nicht einfach alles was in der Tankstelle rumsteht, irgendwo reinkippen. 

Die "Sauerei" ist eben, dass man um sicherzugehen, dass gute Schmiereigenschaften in der Rolle wirken können, man die vorhandene Schmiere vollständig entfernen muss. Was bei einer vielteiligen komplexen Rolle wie gerade Zauber, Red-Arc usw. in viel Pfriemelei und Aufwand ausartet - nur das auseinandernehmen, säuberlich säubern. 

Das zusammensetzen und einschmieren ist wiederum ganz einfach.

Nochmal: 
Wenn wir das genau passende Nachschmiermittel zum nachschmieren hätten, wäre es ganz einfach.

Haben wir es nicht, müssen wir den beschwerlichen Weg der inneren vollständigen Reinigung gehen, um der Rolle danach die richtige wohltuende Ölung zu verpassen. (und wissen dann führderhin was reinmuss, ein wenig wieder dazu und gut)


----------



## flasha (6. September 2010)

*AW: Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!*

Ja, würde mich auch freuen! Wie ich schon angesprochen hatte...wären eventuell bebilderte Anleitungen oder ein Video wirklich Klasse!


----------

